# The Homelite weedeater from Hell



## Dogman7 (May 22, 2009)

I am baffled, consternated, irritated beyond words. Neighbor brings this Wallyworld special over, approx. 2 years old, 25cc, Zipstart. Cranks beautifully, just dies when you attempt to squeeze throttle wide open. So, knowing he's not financially equipped for a repair shop bill, and probably isn't worth that kind of money anyway, I say sure, what the heck, I'll take a look at it. First thing I check is compression - 60#'s. Next, check the air filter - it's clean (can't believe it). So, recalling several conversations he and I had on the subject of quality gas and oil, and, how mix ratio is critical to performance/longevity, etc., I dump all of the mix in the tank, and refill with my 2 cycle gas. Same results, dies when you try to go full throttle. Replace lines and filter. No help. Took muffler off, some buildup on the spark arrestor screen - cleaned it and checked port in the cylinder. Nothing. Then I notice that the cylinder is loose. Tighten bolts. Helps noticably. However, it is taking several minutes of running before you can put the choke lever up to the "open" position. I weedeat around the shop, pretty good bit, and it seems to do quite well. A little slow to speed up, but gets there and holds the speed. Okay, I figure this is about as good as it's going to get and is reasonably satisfactory in performance. Still "pops" on the first pull, go to second postion runs good, after a few minutes, open all the way. Good. Sooooooooo........... I take it home with me at lunch, and figure why not just weedeat the grass in front of my house between the fence and the road, just to be sure. BIG mistake. It starts out, all is well, runs a previously described, and I'm just finishing up, knowing it's low on gas and hoping I've got enough for the last 5' of grass. Suddenly I notice a SLIGHT drop in RPM's, not much, for about 15-20 seconds and it QUITS. Out of gas, I figure. Sure enough, look in the tank, maybe a teaspoonful or two left. No gas with me, so I figure I'll eat lunch and go get some. (Incidentally, had called two local shops about proper ratio of mix- one said 40:1 other said 40 or 50:1). Only oil I had on hand was some ECHO 50:1 mix, so I used that and exactly 1 gal of 89 octane BP/Amoco gas, (buy all of my gas here and get great performance/mileage) measured at the pump. Pour it in. Nothing. Not even a pop. Tried it a couple more times, finally cranks. (While at lunch, I had searched this forum on how to remove limiter caps, as I felt just a little bit of "tweaking" on the high speed screw might just put this thing on the "edge".) So, when it finally cranked, I turned the H screw ever, ever so slightly, and sure enough, it smoothed up. Run it for about 5 seconds, figure I cut it off and try it again, just to make sure. Hasn't cranked SINCE. Tested compression again - same, 60#'s. Dissassembled carb and sprayed carb cleaner in, reassembled. Changed plugs - 3 different ones. Fuel is reaching the cylinder, as plugs were wet, and you could see fuel on top of the piston. Even pouring a small amount directly into the cylinder, failed to produce any sort of response. Checked ignition fire - good. Drained 50:1 mix, and put my original mix back in - nothing. Rechecked cylinder bolts - tight. So here I am - ANY suggestions???


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Normally 90 PSI of compression is needed.. since it ran before I would suspect a bad compression gauge. You were running it lean I would check piston and cylinder for scoring.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Could also be a carb issue, mabey needs a cleaning or new gaskets/diaphrams.


----------



## Dogman7 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, for the responses. Knowing when one makes a long post, it sometimes hard to keep up with just exactly what was done/not done and when. The carb adjustment came after I had run this thing several times for about 15 or 20 minutes several times. And, as stated, when it finally cranked after running out of gas(I assume it did), I only ran it for no more than 5 seconds before shutting it off. Well aware that it doesn't take long to score the piston/cylinder, but whatever the problem was it had done occurred before I ever attempted any adjustment. I'm beginning to think that it had finally reached the "end of the road" and it just happened to quit with me. 

As to the compression gauge, sorry, but that 60# figure is correct. I verify the gauge from time to time, just to be sure I'm getting an accurate reading. Additionally, it's a quality gauge and screws into the head. But, you never know. Maybe it's like the bumblebee ? Not supposed to be able to, but somehow does anyway?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Check or replace the fuel lines then if you get it running again spray some carb cleaner along all the mating surfaces behind the carb and along the crankcase to see if the engine tempo changes if it does you have an air leak. The running with the choke on for a couple minutes would indicate it is starving for fuel but when it warms up things expand and seal the leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Dogman7 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks, Geo. You make a good point and this may very well be the problem, as it's about the only thing I have left off of my "suspect" list. But now that you mention it, last night, it did appear that the gasket between the spacer(for lack of the proper term) and the cylinder, was not sealing properly. I had not disturbed this, but after that extensive run, out in front of my house, perhaps it heated up to the point that it distorted the gasket or lost it's seal? Don't know, but I will certaintly check this out and get back to you. I guess my argument against a galled piston/cylinder is that it would cause a significant drop in compression, and whether anyone believes my gauge to be wrong or right, is immaterial, inasmuch as it had 60#'s last week and still has the exact same amount now. Incidentally I put some motor oil in it today and retested the compression and it did not raise it any. So, the plot thickens........ But, I believe you may have something there with the gasket behind the carb........... Thanks again...


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

ok just to make sure i am up with you on this.. when we use a compression gauge here we read the gauge after 3 full pulls on the rope. after that the dial should read 90+ for running condition. i have seen 85 on the dial NOT run. 
air gaps are a very good point to look at. the test mentioned is a very good idea. 
agree with something might be expanding. the rings might be going out. if you continue to get low reading on the compression you might be looking at a ring job.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yep, generally anything under 90 is a no go... chain saws require a bit more... 110+. Personally, I've never seen one run at 60psi compression. I guess anything is possible.


----------

